
A small tool written in rust for Texter(programmer) - lispre
https://github.com/Lispre/so_stupid_search
======
lispre
The first reflection of many people on this post is that we already have tools
like grep, ag, pt, ripgrep and so on, why you create a more junk thing. my
answer is as followed: 1\. I just need a simpler and more direct thing, just
like "ls" has a lot of options, but I use the most high-frequency only ls, ls
-l, ls -la, so every high-frequency use form Have been aliased, I use the
highest frequency of grep is the recursive subdirectory search, very high
frequency so that I want to create a tool to do only this thing, and do the
fastest and best directly

2\. In order to rewrite with Rust, I love C, Ada, Zig, and I want to taste
Rust now.

~~~
burntsushi
But ripgrep's default mode of operation is to search a directory. That is,
`so_stupid_search foo ./dir` and `rg foo ./dir` do the exact same thing. Even
better, `rg foo` searches the current directory without needing to add a `./`
argument.

> and do the fastest

Making tools like this fast is not easy. Your tool is approximately two orders
of magnitude slower than ripgrep when searching the Linux kernel, for example.

~~~
lispre
Thanks for your comments, I will stick to optimizing my ugly code for the
people who love small and tiny things

